

Geeks and Tweaks: Computer Programming Contests Teach Us About Innovation - linhir
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/15/geeks-and-tweaks-what-computer-programming-contests-can-teach-us-about-innovation/

======
jhrobert
To what extend does the "copyright" applies to "derivative work" in software?

I am very interested in the answer because I am writing a derivative of the
initial Ward Wiki and I'd rather know to what extend I should ask the
permission to Ward Cunningham.

Well... maybe it is actually better to beg for forgiveness than ask for
permission... ... so, I added "a tribute to Ward Cunningham" to the homepage
of simpliwiki.com . Cause he is the pioner, But I'm a Tweak, I'm a weirdo What
the hell am I doin' here? I don't belong here

